# Decision ready applications?



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

I have read that a decision ready application for a partner visa goes really fast, but if you apply without any documents, it is currently taking forever. Does anyone have any experience with this (applying in Melbourne by the way).


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

If you submit a decision ready application you may be processed in <6 months (some people even report days and weeks but 2-4 months is reported to be more realistic). You may wait 6-12 months if your application is not decision ready. Certainly there are rare cases where the applicant has waited nearly 2 years - in those circumstances if all is still valid the CO usually grants PR straight away.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

We are actually applying applying for PR immediately, because we've been living together for 3 years. A little worried about that part because our documentation is not great for the first 6 months. Does the time it takes for them to process the application count towards the 3 years?


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

No, only the evidence you present prior to application counts. I'll be surprised if you manage to get PR straight away, it is usually reseved for 5+ years relationships with kids, marriage etc - but then you can never rule it out, you may get a sympathetic CO. Provided you have all the necessary evidence and meet the requirements worse case is that you only get TR and have to wait the two years. Make sure you request the consideration for the PR straight away and the reasons why if that is the route you want to take.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

What exactly constitutes a reason for granting PR? We've been together for 3 years but don't have any children. Is there anything else we can tell them to make the argument more convincing? I want PR right away because so many big companies will only hire PRs.


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

You can certainly request to be considered but you would have to have extremely strong evidence because with the amount of fraudulent applications it is a big risk for a CO to take.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

russellie is right, you cant get a PR right away no matter how hard you want it. Unless you fulfill the skilled migrant stream or are sponsored by a state. Yes, if your application has all documents attached it will be processed faster, but this doesn't mean it will be processed right away. It just means CO will not have to request documents for you and put your application back into queue while they wait for your response.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

The website does say you can get pr immediately if you have been in the relationship for more than 3 years. Is this not true?



Boboa said:


> russellie is right, you cant get a PR right away no matter how hard you want it. Unless you fulfill the skilled migrant stream or are sponsored by a state. Yes, if your application has all documents attached it will be processed faster, but this doesn't mean it will be processed right away. It just means CO will not have to request documents for you and put your application back into queue while they wait for your response.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> The website does say you can get pr immediately if you have been in the relationship for more than 3 years. Is this not true?


It is true. But you have to prove that you ave more than the 3 year relationship. And i doubt that a few months into the 3 years will grant you permanente residence.

My partner for example is eligible for a subclass 100 and has been assessed so by the CO. I didn't request anything they automatically did it according to the information I provided them.
However I do have a 12 year relationship and with at least 7 years of substantial proof that makes him eligible.

Hope my case helps


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> The website does say you can get pr immediately if you have been in the relationship for more than 3 years. Is this not true?


Technically yes. But it is hard to prove. You need to convey you are in a stable relationship which will last *permanently *, hence PR. Usually this involves having kids, house together, history of moving countries and keeping the relationship going and such... or being in relationship for a while longer than 3 years.

You can always try I guess.
In regard to your worry about companies not hiring anyone but PR. They will still hire Temporary Visa Holder, just make sure to outline it is a partner/ long term visa. As long as it is 3+ years they usually dont mind (Forget the state and federal entities, but you dont want to work for these anyway  )


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Technically yes. But it is hard to prove. You need to convey you are in a stable relationship which will last permanently , hence PR. Usually this involves having kids, house together, history of moving countries and keeping the relationship going and such... or being in relationship for a while longer than 3 years.
> 
> You can always try I guess.
> In regard to your worry about companies not hiring anyone but PR. They will still hire Temporary Visa Holder, just make sure to outline it is a partner/ long term visa. As long as it is 3+ years they usually dont mind (Forget the state and federal entities, but you dont want to work for these anyway  )


I was under the impression that working for the state entities was a good thing. Guess I was wrong lol


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

rufa said:


> I was under the impression that working for the state entities was a good thing. Guess I was wrong lol


 Easy job, if that what you are after. But forget about finding a job in private sector after that. State experience is not considered a good thing on a resume at all. There are exceptions, high performing organisations like ATO, AQIS and such are good employers with excellent reputation.

It is basically the same as in most other countries, if you work for the state you might be perceived as lazy, inefficient, bearocratic and not capable of "thinking outside the box". Is Portugal is an exception, bearcats are considered high performers?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Easy job, if that what you are after. But forget about finding a job in private sector after that. State experience is not concidered a good thing on a resume at all. There are exceptions, high performing organisations like ATO, AQIS and such are good employers with excellent reputation.
> 
> It is basically the same as in most other countries, if you work for the state you might be preceived as lazy, innefiecent, beurocratic and not capable of "thinking outside the box"


Ahaha so true. I just thought that in Australia it was different  there goes my chance of working at border security or immigration lol


----------



## monbicon (Apr 8, 2012)

So what makes an application decision ready? Is it just having all the required documents and enough evidence? Is it still easy to get a decision ready application without using a migration agent?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

monbicon said:


> So what makes an application decision ready? Is it just having all the required documents and enough evidence? Is it still easy to get a decision ready application without using a migration agent?


Yes of course you can get a decision ready without a migration agent. If you file all the required documents and have a solid proof of your relationship then it should be rather easy.

It does still go into the queue though.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm sponsoring my partner for the 820 visa. In Oct 2012 we sought advice from an immigration lawyer who told us to not submit medicals and police checks with the application as the current processing time is 13 months. However I just called the DIAC hotline and the man there told me that they recommend sending in a Decision Ready Application as this MAY speed up processing times. When I asked what would happen if we submitted a DRA and it took 13 months to process (thereby rendering the medicals and p/cs invalid), and he stressed that he couldn't assure anything. 
Has anyone had experience with this? I would hate to waste money and time on expired documents.
Thanks.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

@Tahlia

It is true that you run the risk of needing to do your medicals and police checks again when you supply them at the date of application. On the other side when I applied it stated in the confirmation letter that I got 2 days later that I should send in the police checks and medicals if not already done - in fact I think it even said somewhere that you should send both with your application. 

So you have the choice of not sending them with the application and probably causing delays or sending them with the application and needing to do them again. 

This is only onshore advice though.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm okay thanks. I'll worry about that last then!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laegil said:


> @Tahlia
> 
> It is true that you run the risk of needing to do your medicals and police checks again when you supply them at the date of application. On the other side when I applied it stated in the confirmation letter that I got 2 days later that I should send in the police checks and medicals if not already done - in fact I think it even said somewhere that you should send both with your application.
> 
> ...


This.

Also Tahlia always remember that it is *always* a gamble. Fast and slow grants seem to be random from what I have read so far (I have seen decision ready / front loaded applications on here that people are still waiting for after a year, and I've seen people go through super fast). There are are no guarantees there is just the question of if you care to gamble or not... we decided that we'd rather do them twice with a 1% extra chance to speed up the process, than not do anything. Hell we just don't like to sit back  we'd rather do everything 3 times than sit back!

There is no guarantee, I suppose it also about whether front-loading will make you feel better or not. It made us feel better.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

In our case, a "decision ready" subclass 300 application was granted reasonably quickly.

We submitted everything, including medicals, police checks, form 80 etc. 
It's a punt; in our case it paid off.

It took us 4 months of consistent work to put the application together.

We couldn't have done it without this forum.


----------



## Hannah1 (May 13, 2013)

philipg said:


> In our case, a "decision ready" subclass 300 application was granted reasonably quickly.
> 
> We submitted everything, including medicals, police checks, form 80 etc.
> It's a punt; in our case it paid off.
> ...


Hi,was just wondering did you put any 'note' it was a "decision ready application"? I've read all sorts of advices on the forum, but couldn't figure out if I have all the required documents should the department know this, so I don't wait longer in the "queue" ...


----------



## Hannah1 (May 13, 2013)

rufa said:


> Yes of course you can get a decision ready without a migration agent. If you file all the required documents and have a solid proof of your relationship then it should be rather easy.
> 
> It does still go into the queue though.


Hi, me & my hubbs are about apply for a 309 partner/offshore, so I was just wondering do we put any 'note' it's a "decision ready application"? I've read all sorts of advices on the forum, but couldn't figure out - if we have all the required documents should the department know this, so I don't wait longer in the "queue" ...I read that police and health docs do not have to be submitted until they (or if they) ask you to do so (call back).. If I am informed correctly, this is for an offshore. 
Thanx in advance


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

You will wait in the queue regardless. Gone are the days where a decision ready application bumps you up.

To have a decision ready application anyway means you need to include your police checks and medical which are only valid for 12 months. You risk having to redo them or getting a very short space if time to enter Australia.


----------



## Hannah1 (May 13, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> You will wait in the queue regardless. Gone are the days where a decision ready application bumps you up.
> 
> To have a decision ready application anyway means you need to include your police checks and medical which are only valid for 12 months. You risk having to redo them or getting a very short space if time to enter Australia.


I know there are a lot of applications sent for the DIAC to look through (thousands), I am aware of that, and we will wait as long as it takes, I was just wondering do we need to put any note, apart from all the required documents.
I am also aware of that info concerning police&med check, like I already wrote. 
As for your last sentence, I will stay positive and not think about it like that.

Thanx.

Still awaiting a reply from philipg and rufa!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hannah, almost every embassy is now telling applicants NOT to front-load their medicals and police checks due to exactly what kmarees said. She gave you excellent advice. I understand wanting to speed up the process, but there is absolutely no way to do that anymore. Philipg got very, very lucky. The vast majority of people frontloading their applications these days from high-risk countries like yours are doing nothing but shooting themselves in the foot and making themselves have to spend the money on medicals and police checks all over again, or finding themselves with very little time to enter the country if they get lucky and their applications take less than a year. Check with whichever embassy you would send your application to and see what they suggest re: medicals and police checks. My money is on them specifically saying NOT to do your medicals until requested.


----------

